# Late Season Bear Down



## Buckman18 (Nov 29, 2020)

It's been a challenging bear season. Before bow season, I was seeing 2-10 bears most afternoons while scouting. Then a bumper crop of reds from high to low resulted in bears laying up in the thickets. I can count on one hand the number of bears I saw during bow season but didn't kill any. I was a member of a party on the dog hunt - had a FANTASTIC hunt and our team got several bears.  Then from muzzleloader season until about November 8 had me deer hunting in middle GA. Started hunting the mountains again November 14, and killed a big 8pt. Saw a nice bear on the old Burton refuge last week but didn't connect. Hunted 3 days this week and finally connected on this sow yesterday afternoon. A shade under 3k ft in the reds, fresh tracks and feeding sign bordering laurel. I wish DNR would collar some more bears, they make great dragging handles.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 29, 2020)

Congrats , man!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 29, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## splatek (Nov 29, 2020)

Congrats @Buckman18 you are a certified game killer!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 29, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## Professor (Nov 29, 2020)

Congratulations. Glad to see some good news on the forum.


----------



## antharper (Nov 29, 2020)

Congrats , and what’s the chances , 2 collared bears in 2 years !


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 29, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 29, 2020)

Very cool!  It’s a bit surprising that a sow would travel that far but I get these collared bears on cameras regularly in all four counties. Mind sharing the collar data when you get it from Adam?


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Very cool!  It’s a bit surprising that a sow would travel that far but I get these collared bears on cameras regularly in all four counties. Mind sharing the collar data when you get it from Adam?



I'll share as long as it doesn't give away areas I or my buddies like to hunt. Ive still got to get the data from the collared bear I killed last year.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 29, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 29, 2020)

I just mean generally. Obviously not specific areas. Im just fascinated by all of this study. Adam has promised me that all this data is being compiled by a uga grad student. I think it is based mostly on the effects of the dog hunt. That doesnt interest me. I just want to look at their movements through two fall seasons with totally different mast crops.  It’s a world of information to be gained.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Nov 29, 2020)

Good on ya! Nice bear!


----------



## 280 Man (Nov 29, 2020)

Congrats.


----------



## jbogg (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice one Buckman!  What time did she make an appearance?


----------



## splatek (Nov 29, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> I just mean generally. Obviously not specific areas. Im just fascinated by all of this study. Adam has promised me that all this data is being compiled by a uga grad student. I think it is based mostly on the effects of the dog hunt. That doesnt interest me. I just want to look at their movements through two fall seasons with totally different mast crops.  It’s a world of information to be gained.



In my experience with research on trout from UGA nothing published will come from it. Mostly DNR reports which are hard to find usual


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Nov 29, 2020)

Ill be able to get em. 

Sorry to hijack you Buckman. Congrats again!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Nov 29, 2020)

Nice bear!


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 29, 2020)

Sautee Ridgerunner said:


> Ill be able to get em.
> 
> Sorry to hijack you Buckman. Congrats again!



No problems here! I'll pm them to you if I decide to get them. Hope you have a good rest of the season.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 29, 2020)

Congrats on a fine bear buckman!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 29, 2020)

antharper said:


> Congrats , and what’s the chances , 2 collared bears in 2 years !


Buckman done found where the DNR releases their trapped bears.


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 29, 2020)

Buckman18 reminds me of the honey badger. He don’t play.  Year in and year out.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 29, 2020)

Impressive, way to stick with it!


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 30, 2020)

buckpasser said:


> Buckman18 reminds me of the honey badger. He don’t play.  Year in and year out.



Haha! All I am is a washed up old has-been who is hoping to find lightning in a bottle so that I can enjoy one more last hoorah!

Treecutter is your current reigning heavyweight champion!


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 30, 2020)

Congrats buckman on another nice bear


----------



## bany (Nov 30, 2020)

Congratulations! Nice bear!


----------



## EyesUp83 (Nov 30, 2020)

Nice looking bear, Congrats!! What did the ol girl weigh?


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 30, 2020)

Congrats for staying after it.


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 30, 2020)

EyesUp83 said:


> Nice looking bear, Congrats!! What did the ol girl weigh?



Field dressed 120. An average bear for the mountains.


----------



## Mattval (Nov 30, 2020)

Great Job!  I am glad that you killed a collared one.  If I saw a bear with a collar I would not have shot it.  But now I know.  Great Forum!


----------



## Buckman18 (Nov 30, 2020)

Mattval said:


> Great Job!  I am glad that you killed a collared one.  If I saw a bear with a collar I would not have shot it.  But now I know.  Great Forum!



To be honest, when I saw it was just an average sized bear, I was iffy on shooting it because I was a long long way from the truck. Then I saw the collar, and BOOM!


----------



## Back40hunter (Dec 2, 2020)

Sounds like you’re having a pretty good year! Congrats on the bear and your deer.


----------



## Ghost G (Dec 5, 2020)

Congratulations "BEARman" !


----------

